# Need ideas new construction



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

My living room wall where my tv will be is back to back with an office wall. I am thinking it would be good to be able to have some sort of cabinet or box that goes through the wall so I could hook my computer to my tv. Anybody know of something that looks neat that would work? Any other ideas?

In my bedrooms I was going to do a high wall plug, cat5e, and rg6, but I think I also need one by the floor in case I need to connect to a cable box, xbox, etc...Can i just put a splitter in the wall by the upper box? How do people normally handle this?


----------



## bote110 (Oct 7, 2012)

probably to late but I would add a coax and cat5e to each room where a tv will be at. I just had a modular build and wish I had ordered that, but had my contractor do 2 small bedrooms and that came in handy. Now I have to do my living room and master bedroom my self.


----------

